
Andrew Hargadon: 7 Questions to Ask a Potential Parnter (2007) - skmurphy
https://andrewhargadon.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/06/7-things-to-ask.html
======
skmurphy
1\. How well do you know your partner? Ask tough questions up front.

2\. What strengths and weaknesses do you both bring to the partnership? A good
partner will complement your skills and assets.

3\. Do you have a shared vision?

4\. What type of partnership will you form? Begin by writing down expectations
(and agreements) about profit-sharing, ownership, and how decisions will be
made. control going to be determined?

5\. Do you like this person? Make sure this is someone you like enough to want
to weather through adversity when the going gets tough.

6\. If your partner is a friend, how strong is your friendship? Decide ahead
of time if your friendship can withstand the inevitable disagreements,
downturns, and even dissolution of the business.

7\. What is the exit strategy?

